# Help! My Golden ate the leather off a baseball.



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Did you induce vomitting? I give 5ml hydrogen peroxide per 10lbs. I had to give my 8 month old 30mls the other day, as he had eaten half a large hollow plastic toy. Unfortunately, it must have been past the time window, as he'd done it while I was at work. I gave him bread with peanut butter, so it would help move it along. He never had a problem with it and I never saw any pieces in his poo. They say the time frame is within 2 hours and if they don't vomit in 15 minutes, can be repeated one more time.

As always, check with your Vet first. It's amazing what they eat, that we don't catch. I fretted over it and kicked myself, but my boy was just fine.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Leather will pass as long as its not too big.

Mike D


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I would take him to the vet just to be sure. It may pass through with no problem or it could cause a bowel obstruction, which is very serious . Do you have an evet in your area.


----------



## MPHW (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for all your suggestions, I really appreciate it. I think at this point we're going to wait until the morning to see how he's doing. He seems fine, and I'm hoping that he chewed the pieces into small bits.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'd worry more about the stitching than I would the leather itself. That thread is treated to be impervious to fluids, etc.


----------



## MPHW (Apr 16, 2011)

Rudi still seems to be okay and it's been a few days. We saw some of the red thread in his stool and a tiny amount of the leather. Nothing else at this point but he's still pooping a few times a day. This has been a real wake up call to pay attention to what he's playing with.


----------



## sirbailey (Feb 6, 2016)

*I second that!*

Did you induce vomitting? I give 5ml hydrogen peroxide per 10lbs. 

Me too? I've had to do it *twice* . (sigh)


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

It's funny, I never saw any of the plastic toy in Bodie's stool. It was a wake up call for me too. He most definitely hates hydrogen peroxide-but if you catch it early enough-it works well


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Several years ago our golden girl ate my hubby's wallet, only leaving the picture section and some gauze lining. She also chewed the corners off his driver's license and his one credit card, but didn't touch company credit cards. We had to follow her around for a couple of days--in fact, only allowed her out on leash so we could use a stick and dig around in her poop looking for leather. She passedit all, and then darn if she didn't eat one of his leather work gloves a few months later and it was the same thing all over again. Not so bad during the day, but at night, carrying a flashlight, a stick, hanging onto a leash. NOT fun. She was taken at 13 + years by lymphoma, so that leather didn't hurt her at all.


----------



## sirbailey (Feb 6, 2016)

"but didn't touch company credit cards. ..."

Aaaaw, what a good girl she was! :>)


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I got home from work last week and Penny had gotten into the trash. It was all over the place! She's 3 1/2 and never done that before. She threw up once and pooped a lot. I fed her and watched her closely knowing if she threw up that she had a blockage. Took her about 24 hours to poop everything out - corn husks, pieces of a plastic bag, and I had to help her get rid of a cheese wrapper (yuck). I know how lucky we were. Now the trash goes in the spare room. Agnes


----------

